# Does Anyone Have Extra Free Seeds?



## ignagni (Sep 20, 2008)

does anyone have seeds they do not want to use that would be willin to give me them for free, and anything to do with growing that is old you do not want, lights, w.e? im not that rich to buy items like this lol... anyone???


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

just a warning you gonna get this thread closed your not aloud to ask stuff like that i found that out the hard way i was asking around too. no one seemed able to help.then it got closed by staff.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

PM me we'll talk there..... ok?


----------



## ignagni (Sep 20, 2008)

for some reason i cant p/m , its weird :S ??


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

lol now you cant recieve them


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

if you have yahoo im or msn my emails saturn(underscore)[email protected] ill tell you how to get help there.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 20, 2008)

Never trust anyone.Order from a seedbank, or get some bagseed.


----------



## data (Sep 20, 2008)

your gonna get busted


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 20, 2008)

sure man go ahead and give me your name and address and ill send my old light and sum seeds to you


can i have your social security number also? just to make sure you are who you say you are, gotta keep it safe on my end you know?


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

gotta love the RIU community.... really guys cops dont need this site if they wanna bust people... i mean im sure there are plenty of people who grow in thier area that grow they can bust i dont think they need to go online to but somone 400miles away


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't believe what I'm reading ... This is stupid.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol , there's only 1 guy that I truse that lives in the US that I can get seeds off of but I've been talking to him for 5 years now but even then I wouldn't give him my real house address, and if your lucky and talk to a seed bank near you about selling seeds to them you might get lucky , a few seed banks around here is looking to buy seeds off of people, but you have to be very careful and don't order to many seeds at once or to close to each other because it will make it look like your selling their seeds to other people and you could get the black list/baned


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

I have seen the future, "Thread Closed"


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 22, 2008)

lol nice one


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 22, 2008)

This thread places the entire site in jeopardy.

If you cannot afford to acquire seeds, you cannot afford a proper grow.


----------

